#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские практики делают человека счастливым?

## Анастаси

Добрый день! Сообщение для добрых сердцем. 
Приглашаю последователей буддизма к участию в научном опросе. Его цель - описание того, как буддийские практики делают людей счастливее. 
https://goo.gl/forms/bO8qYg0mpbVnwyYf1
Опрос занимает 15 минут, - время малое на большое дело)
Благодарю всех, кто примет участие и передаст знакомым буддистам. 
Пусть все живые существа будут счастливы!

----------

Гошка (31.10.2017), Кокотик (17.03.2019)

----------


## Андрей Покутный

Я считаю всё зависит от того откуда человек пришёл, если из рая, то он хочет быть тут несчастным а если из ада ,то наоборот ...счастливым

----------


## Дубинин

Буддийские тру- практики- по определению делают того "вертуального человека"- несчастным, иначе он не буддист (человек позволяющий себе испытывать "счастье" (удовлетворённость) от Сансары- априори не буддист!) Не не счастлив только Будда.

----------


## Алик

> Я считаю всё зависит от того откуда человек пришёл, если из рая, то он хочет быть тут несчастным а если из ада ,то наоборот ...счастливым


А есть и другое мнение : счастливые стараются осчастливить, а обиженные -  обидеть

----------

Андрей Покутный (22.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017), Игорь Ю (13.04.2019), Шуньяананда (22.09.2017)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Исходя из моего личного опыта - появляется бОльшее понимание, что всё вокруг является страданием, на себе ощущаешь весь груз Сансары. Конечно есть место  и радости и счастью, но трезво анализируя любую радость, понимаешь, что это тоже страдание! И это чувство с каждым годом всё глубже и болезненнее...

----------

Шуньяананда (14.05.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Попытался пройти опрос, но там по вашим хитрым методикам повторяющиеся вопросы, голова сломалась.

Поэтому отвечаю — нет, счастливым не делают. Дают ощущение свободы от вот этого вот счастье-несчастье-счастье-несчастье-счастье-несчастье…

----------

Бо (23.09.2017), Жукова (20.09.2018), Шуньяананда (14.05.2018)

----------


## Ирина Метта

> Попытался пройти опрос, но там по вашим хитрым методикам повторяющиеся вопросы, голова сломалась.
> 
> Поэтому отвечаю — нет, счастливым не делают. Дают ощущение свободы от вот этого вот счастье-несчастье-счастье-несчастье-счастье-несчастье…


Но это ощущение свободы и должно делать по-настоящему счастливым. Будда учил счастью, счастливой жизни, прямо здесь и сейчас.
А упомянутые Вами качели "счастье - несчастье" вернее будет сформулировать как "удовольствие - страдание".

Во множестве сутт сказано, что "Дхамма прекрасна в начале, прекрасна в середине и прекрасна в конце" (слово, переведённое здесь как "прекрасна", имеет более точный смысл как "приятна", "то, что радует"). И поэтому если практики не ведут к счастью, значит, это не то, чему учил Будда.

Данная тема является ключевой в школе суттавады - "Дхамма Сукха" (Дхамма Счастья или Радость Дхаммы), - и эта ссылка для тех, кто захочет познакомиться с практикой Будды, которая делает нас счастливыми прямо сейчас и всё более счастливыми по мере продвижения. Вернее, кому интересно, чем же этот метод отличается от других буддийских практик. Там есть один маленький нюанс... )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.05.2018)

----------


## Дордже

А по моему делают. Медитация это счастье!)

----------

Ирина Метта (14.05.2018)

----------


## Anthony

Уписиться можно от счастья

----------

Вольдемар (15.05.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Практика позволяет тебе самому - видеть ясно твои собственные препятствия в жизни, как они создаются снова и снова для тебя. Ты их видишь настолько ясно, что диву даешься - насколько люди пляшут этот спектакль выверено и четко, чтобы создать именно такие ситуации для тебя, которые именно ты и будешь обозначать "о! снова эта ситуация в моей жизни! опять!? да что-же это такое!".

С одной стороны смешно, потому-что реально видно как перестраивается жизнь окружающих людей, как меняются их путь, чтобы пересечься с твоим носом, и щелкнуть тебя по нему снова. У них же есть выбор: у них у людей тоже есть выбор. Но они его не понимают, что у них он есть и есть второй вариант их набора действий, с другим результатом. 

Так-же как и у меня: есть привычные театральные действия, те, которые меня "несут" по жизни, и есть второй их вариант, совершенно другой. И что вы думаете я выбираю, счастье для себя или игру в театр? Конечно эту затасканную, противную и ничтожную игру в театр я выбираю, и свою ничтожную в нем роль, вместо чего-то действительно ценного и важного. Вот дурак.

----------

Yagmort (16.05.2018)

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

Скорее речь идет об обретении счастья, как такового. А может ли быть счастливым человек? Зависит от того, насколько он готов быть счастливым и создал ли он причины и благую почву в своем сознании. Несомненно, что буддийское учение создает причины для счастья и его обретения уже за одну эту жизнь.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.05.2018), Ирина Метта (26.05.2018)

----------


## Кеин

Стремление к счастью это участь рабов и женщин, стремление к истине - вот удел свободного человека (не дословно, Платон)

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

> Стремление к счастью это участь рабов и женщин, стремление к истине - вот удел свободного человека (не дословно, Платон)


Если это так, то буддийское учение не стоит и ломаного гроша. Или Платон ошибался.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.05.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если это так, то буддийское учение не стоит и ломаного гроша. Или Платон ошибался.


Буддийское учение потому и бесценно, что учит перестать стремиться к счастью, и начать стремиться к свободе от страдания.

----------

Айрат (30.05.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Буддийское учение потому и бесценно, что учит перестать стремиться к счастью, и начать стремиться к свободе от страдания.


А по сути в чём разница ?
Ведь отсутствие страданий и есть счастье, а счастье это отсутствие страдания.

Просто разные формулировки одного и того же. Взгляд  на одно и тоже, под разными углами.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Стремление к счастью это участь рабов и женщин, стремление к истине - вот удел свободного человека (не дословно, Платон)


Эх не зря Хранитель власти сказал: амикус Плато  ....
Истин много.
Для тогоже Платона истина была в построении идеального полиса. (с рабами, с тиранией, с общежитием аристократов вплоть до общих жён и общем воспитании детей чтоб те даже не знали кто их родители и т.д.)


Правда жизни проста: у всех есть стремление переживать счастье и не переживать страдания, и у рабов это есть и у свободных граждан полисов.
И есть куча учений пытающихся подменить это естественное стремление каждого человека своими истинами и целями. 
И есть Учение Будды отвечающее на этот базовый для всех существ запрос.

----------

Михаил_ (02.06.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Буддийское учение потому и бесценно, что учит перестать стремиться к счастью, и начать стремиться к свободе от страдания.


Если не стремиться к покою ума, что по сути и есть счастье, разве можно освободиться от страдания?

----------

Кхьенце Гьял (31.05.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Буддийское учение потому и бесценно, что учит перестать стремиться к счастью, и начать стремиться к свободе от страдания.

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

> Эх не зря Хранитель власти сказал: амикус Плато  ....
> Истин много.
> Для тогоже Платона истина была в построении идеального полиса. (с рабами, с тиранией, с общежитием аристократов вплоть до общих жён и общем воспитании детей чтоб те даже не знали кто их родители и т.д.)
> 
> 
> Правда жизни проста: у всех есть стремление переживать счастье и не переживать страдания, и у рабов это есть и у свободных граждан полисов.
> И есть куча учений пытающихся подменить это естественное стремление каждого человека своими истинами и целями. 
> И есть Учение Будды отвечающее на этот базовый для всех существ запрос.


В древнем мире было много заблуждений и невежества, суеверий и мракобесия, (а Платон в этом смысле только яркий пример тому), относительно идеального мира человека и его места в нем, как центра вселенной. Однако этот центр мироздания пока что так и не понял самого простого, своего места здесь.)))

Будем надеяться, что это однажды произойдет.

Если причины страдания изолированы и уничтожены, существо не страдает, а значит счастливо. Ну, а если ум находится в состоянии недвойственности, нет смысла в подобных дискуссиях.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.05.2018)

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

> Если не стремиться к покою ума, что по сути и есть счастье, разве можно освободиться от страдания?


Стоит попробовать, а вдруг получится?

----------


## Olle

> Практика Дхармы ‒ предприятие, по определению чреватое разочарованиями. 
> 
> Практикующие, особенно начинающие, зачастую не отдают себе отчета в том, что разочарования ‒ красноречивые свидетельства нашего успеха. Невыносимое отсутствие сосредоточения, преданности или вдохновения, возможно, и есть именно то, что заставит вас приложить дополнительное усилие и полностью включиться в практику. Альтернативный вариант: эта же причина толкает вас в противоположном направлении и вы полностью прекращаете практику ‒ это соблазн, которому вы должны противостоять любой ценой. 
> 
> Всегда помните, что разочарование в своем духовном пути нередко служит признаком того, что вы становитесь настоящим практиком Дхармы. 
> 
> Дзонгсар Джамьянг Кьенце Норбу Ринпоче


https://m.vk.com/dzongsar_khyentse

----------

Aion (31.05.2018), Михаил_ (02.06.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2018)

----------


## Кеин

> Если это так, то буддийское учение не стоит и ломаного гроша. Или Платон ошибался.


В соседней теме(про юмор) прочитал про восемь мирских дхарм, загуглил и вот чего тама:
_препятствия на пути к Просветлению. Они таковы:

стремление обладать материальными благами;
нежелание отсутствия материальных благ;
жажда быть счастливым;
нежелание быть несчастным;
стремление к славе;
нежелание бесславия;
жажда похвалы;
нежелание критики.
._

https://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/%D0%92%D0%...B0%D1%80%D0%BC

Платон конечно не буддист.

----------


## Чезаре

> В соседней теме(про юмор) прочитал про восемь мирских дхарм, загуглил и вот чего тама:
> _препятствия на пути к Просветлению. Они таковы:
> 
> стремление обладать материальными благами;
> нежелание отсутствия материальных благ;
> жажда быть счастливым;
> нежелание быть несчастным;
> стремление к славе;
> нежелание бесславия;
> ...


Почти таковы:
стремление обладать материальными благами, как средством Истинного счастья (3 ей "Благородной Истиной")- ошибочно, т.к. "не вникает в суть", "недальновидное", "поверхностное"= "мирское".
и т.д.
+ в третьей и четвертой строках заместо "счастья/несчастья", вроде бы, должно быть "здоровье/болезнь". 
В связи с чем поздравления авторам ресурса vbuddisme.

----------


## Чезаре

> Стремление к счастью это участь рабов и женщин, стремление к истине - вот удел свободного человека (не дословно, Платон)


Интересно, чтобы он сказал, если бы сам попал в рабство.

----------


## Кеин

> Почти таковы:
> стремление обладать материальными благами, как средством Истинного счастья (3 ей "Благородной Истиной")- ошибочно, т.к. "не вникает в суть", "недальновидное", "поверхностное"= "мирское".
> и т.д.
> + в третьей и четвертой строках заместо "счастья/несчастья", вроде бы, должно быть "здоровье/болезнь".


Очень интересно, если вы приведёте как оно на самом деле буду очень благодарен. Ну конечно с указанием источника.

----------


## Кеин

> Интересно, чтобы он сказал, если бы сам попал в рабство.


Не знаю. Но читал(в википедии конешно) что жил он достаточно скромно и аскетично.

----------


## Чезаре

> Очень интересно, если вы приведёте как оно на самом деле буду очень благодарен. Ну конечно с указанием источника.


Так привел же




> стремление обладать материальными благами, как средством Истинного счастья (3 ей "Благородной Истиной")- ошибочно, т.к. "не вникает в суть", "недальновидное", "поверхностное"= "мирское".
> и т.д.


"И т.д." означает, что с остальными семи позициями такая же схема.
"нежелание отсутствия материальных благ", как средство Истинного счастья (3 ей "Благородной Истиной")- ошибочно, т.к. "не вникает в суть", "недальновидное", "поверхностное"= "мирское".
Без указания источников, разумеется. Чем мы с вами хуже vbuddisme?

----------


## Кеин

> Так привел же
> 
> "И т.д." означает, что с остальными семи позициями такая же схема.
> "нежелание отсутствия материальных благ", как средство Истинного счастья (3 ей "Благородной Истиной")- ошибочно, т.к. "не вникает в суть", "недальновидное", "поверхностное"= "мирское".


Очень мутно как-то, хотелось бы ознакомиться с оригиналом. Но если это вы сами придумали, то вопросов нет.




> Без указания источников, разумеется. Чем мы с вами хуже vbuddisme?


Нет смысла быть не хуже, есть смысл быть лучше.

----------


## Чезаре

> Нет смысла быть не хуже, есть смысл быть лучше.


Конечно, будьте- найдите источник высказывания, найденного вами в vbuddisme.

----------


## Кеин

> Конечно, будьте- найдите источник высказывания, найденного вами в vbuddisme.


А вы найдите источник вашего высказывания :-))

----------


## Чезаре

> А вы найдите источник вашего высказывания :-))


Зачем? Не я же собираюсь быть лучше vbuddisme)

----------


## Кеин

> Зачем? Не я же собираюсь быть лучше vbuddisme)


Для того чтобы не прослыть треплом хотя бы.

----------


## Чезаре

> Для того чтобы не прослыть треплом хотя бы.


Я источники не обещал.



> Нет смысла быть не хуже, есть смысл быть лучше.


Ищите.

----------


## Кеин

> Я источники не обещал.


Да вы и на просьбу-то их указать не можете ответить :-))

----------


## Чезаре

> Да вы и на просьбу-то их указать не можете ответить :-))


Просто подбираю выражения, уместные не только, например, в парламенте, но и на буддийском форуме.

----------


## Кеин

> Просто подбираю выражения, уместные не только, например, в парламенте, но и на буддийском форуме.


Я за словом в карман не лезу, вы обычный пустозвон.

----------


## Чезаре

Так и есть.

----------


## Кеин

> Так и есть.


Бывает, я тоже часто такой.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Ищите.


Вроде оно:


Отсюда --> http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...-of-nagarjuna/ страница 532

----------


## Чезаре

> Бывает, я тоже часто такой. 
> 
> 
> 
> Вроде оно:
> 
> 
> Отсюда --> http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...-of-nagarjuna/ страница 532


Судя по слову, точнее имени "Сsoma" (Чома де Кереш?) и по общему стилю вы "цитируете" христианский справочник по буддизму, причем информация на уровне 18 века.

----------


## Кеин

> Судя по слову, точнее имени "Сsoma" (Чома де Кереш?)


Он. 



> и по общему стилю вы "цитируете" христианский справочник по буддизму, причем информация на уровне 18 века.


Не угадали.

----------


## Чезаре

> Он. 
> 
> Не угадали.


Бывает.

----------


## Андрей Зюльганов

Приветствую !!! Я не настаиваю , но ... Бытие вселенной не терпит пустоты , попытки заполнить тьму материей и потоком времени не даёт полезных плодов ! Вселенной нужен разум облагороженный моралью и нравственностью ! Поэтому есть Земля и разумный человек ! Атеизм тоже вера !  БУДДА идёт на север ... учения Будды Шакьямуни пропускает за пределы сансары просветлённых ... и в "рай" насильно ни кого не тащит ! БУДДА изменил вселенные когда ушёл за грань видимого и невидимиго  .... после этого "боги" перестали воевать и любовь и сострадание вошли в миры !!! ПроБУжДДАйтесь уже ... становитесь БУДДАМИ и тысячи БУДД вам в помощь ! .﻿ Желаю вам всех благ !!!  ॐ﻿

----------


## Anthony

> Приветствую !!! Я не настаиваю , но ... Бытие вселенной не терпит пустоты , попытки заполнить тьму материей и потоком времени не даёт полезных плодов ! Вселенной нужен разум облагороженный моралью и нравственностью ! Поэтому есть Земля и разумный человек ! Атеизм тоже вера !  БУДДА идёт на север ... учения Будды Шакьямуни пропускает за пределы сансары просветлённых ... и в "рай" насильно ни кого не тащит ! БУДДА изменил вселенные когда ушёл за грань видимого и невидимиго  .... после этого "боги" перестали воевать и любовь и сострадание вошли в миры !!! ПроБУжДДАйтесь уже ... становитесь БУДДАМИ и тысячи БУДД вам в помощь ! .﻿ Желаю вам всех благ !!!  ॐ﻿


великолепно!

----------

Андрей Зюльганов (31.03.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (17.03.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> великолепно!


Зима не будет!

----------

Игорь Ю (13.04.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (17.03.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Стремление к счастью это участь рабов и женщин, стремление к истине - вот удел свободного человека (не дословно, Платон)


За женщин обидно стало.

----------


## Андрей Зюльганов

> За женщин обидно стало.


Не тут обиды так как есть "спецификация" полов . Женщины более сострадательны , но их "держит" сансара , то есть живое существо в женском теле как правило жаждет плотской жизни , есть конечно исключения ( бодхисвата Тара ) . Истина же дает свободу в чистоте своей . И Будда это проверил и научил желающих свободы и всякого освобождения ! ॐ Всех вам благ ! ॐ

----------

